# Mild lowering of B14 front



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

I was wondering about lowering my B14's front end. I know that the B13 struts will bolt in to the B14 and give it more travel, but would bolting in a complete set of B13 struts and springs lower the front of a B14? I am only looking for about an inch or so to equalize the fender lip to tire height, and don't want to spend all the money necessary for a good set of coilovers. Also, would a set of B13 SE-R springs be too stiff for a B14 GXE and raise it? Or would they lower it and give a stiffer set of springs in the process (Which I consider desireable)? Thanks for any help you can offer me as I attempt to de ghettofy my Sentra for as little money as possible!


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

himilefrontier said:


> I was wondering about lowering my B14's front end. I know that the B13 struts will bolt in to the B14 and give it more travel, but would bolting in a complete set of B13 struts and springs lower the front of a B14? I am only looking for about an inch or so to equalize the fender lip to tire height, and don't want to spend all the money necessary for a good set of coilovers. Also, would a set of B13 SE-R springs be too stiff for a B14 GXE and raise it? Or would they lower it and give a stiffer set of springs in the process (Which I consider desireable)? Thanks for any help you can offer me as I attempt to de ghettofy my Sentra for as little money as possible!



yes the front struts from a b13 do bolt onto the b14..if the struts bolt on im pretty sure the springs will work also..but the rear on a b13 will not work.


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

Someone correct if I'm wrong (don't think I am)...but the b13 struts in front only give you more travel if you have a the coilover setup.


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

Travel is a function of the strut's design. B13 front struts are "shorter" in design as relates to any spring they have. What I was wondering is if they were shorter overall with a spring installed as compared to a B14's stock parts. I don't really want coilovers as I do not think they would stand up to the harsh, low maintenance environment of being a 45k mile a year pizza car. I also don't want to make it really low as it will hinder my ability to go over speed bumps, etc.


----------



## Bryan200sx (Jan 23, 2003)

They sell kits to lower cars they just compress the spring a little ive never used it my self they sell kits for that at most auto parts stores and if your only going down an inch i dont think that it would be that much of a rough ride


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

I did that to a car once and would never do it again! I don't like that sort of stop gap measure since it compromises the design of the suspension. I'm going to measure the free height of a B13 strut assembly at the junkyard in a car and see how it compares to the B14 setup I currently have. I want to lower it slightly for cosmetic reasons, but don't want to butcher it with E Bay coilovers or cheapie lowering springs.It has to be stock reliable because it's primary role is as my 45k mile a year work vehicle, I am just having some cheap fun with it right now since I can't afford to play with my old domestics.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

the b13 shocks up front will work, the rears wont, the only way you are gonna be able to get teh front and rear lower is get different springs, i highly suggest eibach prokits, get the motivation rear mount to help improve travel in the rear.. but changin shocks isn't really goin to lower your car,... get the setup i have been pushing and a lot of other people have, eibach prokits, kyb agx's, koni bumpstops and motivational rear strut mounts.. a good suspension is gonna cost around 800, but you will benefit with better handling, better looks and a better quality ride


----------

